# Your Favorite You tube Video



## Powder keg (Dec 16, 2007)

I've been bouncing around on You tube and have found some neat videos. I was wondering what your favorites were? Here is mine. I've started drawing one like this one up. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1OIvtlcfvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1OIvtlcfvs[/ame] I think it will be my next engine.

Later, Wes


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 16, 2007)

I also like these. I tried to build one similar, but it wouldn't run? [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc2QoP0JQSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc2QoP0JQSA[/ame]

Wes


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 16, 2007)

I built one similar to this and it ran good. The cylinder broke though:O) When I get to redoing it, I'm going to build it like this.[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN7_AkegTZg&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN7_AkegTZg&feature=related[/ame]

Wes


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is a tiny one:O) [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dICFVknQ7_Q&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dICFVknQ7_Q&feature=related[/ame]

Later, Wes


----------



## wareagle (Dec 16, 2007)

Very impressive videos! Those tiny Sterlings are very mesmerizing!


----------



## J. Tranter (Dec 16, 2007)

I also like these. I tried to build one similar, but it wouldn't run? [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc2QoP0JQSA[/ame]

I've been trying to find plans for one of these or the one you said the cylinder broke. Did you get plans from somewhere or did you go off a picture?


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 16, 2007)

I just went off a picture.


----------



## j king (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is mine..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ2CiIq64Lc#GU5U2spHI_4 

 new member here and I want to say hi.I like this board.. Jim


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice Video:O) Welcome to the board!!!


----------



## gilessim (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice vids!, what about this one![ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mutb7KgA9NM&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mutb7KgA9NM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 28, 2007)

Saweet!!!


----------



## j king (Dec 29, 2007)

I cant imagine building something like that.Well at least right now.Way too many things on the stove right now for me to get done. That is waaay cool!


----------



## shred (Dec 29, 2007)

Some of the comments are hilarious

Some from the hula-hula video: 

"dood, you should get a patent" ... "so this is how airplane engines work" ... "how'd you time the air cylinders to each other?"


----------



## rake60 (Jan 8, 2008)

When I first saw this topic, my own favorite YouTube video came to mind.
I decided not to post it because it is totally unrelated to the hobby.
But then again it isn't....

Maching is the act of getting accurate results from a sharp mind to skilled hands.
This young man is doing exactly that!

It may not be your type of thing, but please watch it to the 1:40 mark in the time.
THAT is splitting hairs!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOwSpMr5QsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOwSpMr5QsM[/ame]

Rick


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 9, 2008)

Well this isn't from You tube...but if you haven't visited the site before, try www.jaylenosgarage.com. The late night tv host is quite a collector of all things mechanical. There are so great videos of Stanley Steamer cars and a recently restored full size steam engine. It's amazing what an unlimited budget can do!! 

Given the thread of a few days ago concerning steam boilers and safety...one of the videos shows him blowing down the boiler after having the car out on the road. Equally amazing how much steam there was and how long it too to blow down.

Anyway....lots there to see

Bill


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is an adorable little free piston Stirling that can run on top of a cup of coffee:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxlRZd65RXQ[/ame]

I thought it was really cool. It's a little different that the run of the mill LTD Stirlings. Also, free pistion designs are getting a lot of attention for commercial solar power generation from companies like Sunpower, so I"ve been curious about them.

I also found a set of pictures from a guy that built the same JAXA kit from Japan:

http://heliospheric-labs.com/galler...ing+engine/building+jaxa+stirling+engine+kit/

There's a guy on eBay selling these kits for $65. Can't decide whether to buy a kit or build from scratch.

Best,

BW

PS Looks like a good "all lathe" project from those gallery photos.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 9, 2008)

Some of my favorites:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnx_1qFA7OE&feature=related]Stirling 1[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LOeFXZAvNQ&feature=related]Stirling 2[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5WzqNnPgDs&feature=user]Sterling 3[/ame]

Well... just about any from this USER


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 9, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwKP7PkiUAg]Here[/ame] and [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpe36OEm4MA]Here[/ame] are some neat ones.


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 9, 2008)

I like [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn8rI0fzpRM]this[/ame] one to:O) The window is a neat touch! He eaven has it run a [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDvC3MShXOs]Music Box[/ame]

Wes


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is one that would be fun to have:O)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXj7ITgBe_4[/ame]


----------



## Powder keg (Feb 3, 2008)

I think one like this just got moved to the top of my list:O)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOClpeq8yVI[/ame]


----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 3, 2008)

Love those test tube engines...

Eric


----------



## rake60 (Feb 4, 2008)

Several of us here have built the "Elbow Engine"

My own required heavy grease on the pistons and LOTS of air pressure to make
it run. Here are a couple impressive videos of one that takes a bit less to get it 
going. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vT42_eHmgGY[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR3yXVjsKRA[/ame]


Rick


----------



## Powder keg (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's one of my loud toys:O) 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxbDBcD7kyI[/ame]

The whistling is caused by the holes in the bowling ball:O)

Later, Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 20, 2008)

Holy crap Wes! That is pretty damn cool.

Eric


----------



## Powder keg (Feb 29, 2008)

Check this out) 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttZJzauH6CU[/ame]

Have a great day) Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 29, 2008)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

> Check this out)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttZJzauH6CU
> 
> Have a great day) Wes



"portable" Nice. You can see the heat coming off that thing.

Eric


----------



## PalmRunner (Feb 29, 2008)

Here is my favorite 

[youtube=425,350]oEILlh9hUVY[/youtube]


----------



## AllThumbs (Feb 29, 2008)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

> Check this out)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttZJzauH6CU
> 
> Have a great day) Wes



They forgot to turn the coolant on...


----------



## tattoomike68 (Mar 13, 2008)

This guy if powering his boiler with a Fresnel Lens. So what he has is a solar powered steam engine.

I like it. I have been reading up on solar and wind power and find its very interesting.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNJx4eC5ZLw[/ame]


----------



## tattoomike68 (Mar 26, 2008)

The same guy as the last video has gone one step farther with his solar powered steam engines. He is having way too much fun. ;D

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJGpbvvJA2I[/ame]


----------



## zeusrekning (May 6, 2008)

Check this out [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTKj6F_Qq1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTKj6F_Qq1U[/ame]. Now that is devotion to a project.


----------



## rake60 (Jul 23, 2008)

If you are a machinist for a living or at home as for a hobby, it is a craft of risks.
The machine doesn't know the difference between steel or flesh and bone.
It will treat anything placed in it's path equally.
It takes a certain mentality to be comfortable working or playing on that field.

I don't know how many of you may be country music fans here, but if you are
there was a 19 year old little girl who took the chance of her life this year at the 
2008 ACM awards show this year. She took a LOT of chances in her performance
in front of the toughest audience she'd ever face. The mature peers of HER 
craft. She tripeled her market value that night.

For anyone who didn't see it, here you go.

 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArGFNYrazCU[/ame]

That's the guts it takes to make it as a machinist!
The fact that she's as cute as a button has no bearing on my thoughts! 
Her name is Taylor Swift if you'd care to do any more youtube searches...

Rick


----------



## cfellows (Jul 27, 2008)

As near as I can tell, this is a solar powered solenoid engine. Very nice workmanship!

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=CC6k8WZgXow]http://youtube.com/watch?v=CC6k8WZgXow[/ame]


----------

